# What do you put on your cheese steak?



## Rich Koster

Other than the obvious (steak & cheese ) what is your favorite combo?


----------



## gene_mingo

onions


----------



## MarieP

Rich Koster said:


> Other than the obvious (steak & cheese ) what is your favorite combo?



Steak, cheese, onions, green and red and yellow peppers, pepper jack cheese is great!


----------



## Scottish Lass

peppers, onions, melted cheese


----------



## jawyman

Here is the real deal.

*Cheese Steak Sandwich Recipe*

2 tablespoons vegetable oil
2 medium onions, sliced as thin as possible and rings separated
1/2 cup sliced mushrooms
12 ounces chipped steak (thin sliced eye of round, rib eye, or sirloin tip roast)*
Salt and coarsely ground black pepper
Cheese Whiz or provolone cheese slices
1 Italian, French or hoagie roll
Dill pickle spears

* Freeze steak before sliced. Slice it paper thin.

In a large frying pan over high heat, add olive oil and heat so that a drop of water will sizzle when you drop it in the oil; lower heat to medium. Add onions and mushrooms, stir and cook until mushrooms darken and onions start to look transparent. Add steak slices and cook for 3 minutes or until meat lightly browns. Add salt and pepper to taste.

Heap cooked meat mixture in a long pile across pan, Lay cheese slices over meat until melted. If using Cheese Whiz, melt in a double boiler or in the microwave.

Slice bread lengthwise. Using a spatula, scoop meat mixture and cheese and lay on bread with cheese on top. If using melted Cheese Whiz, ladle it on top. slice sandwich into 2 or 4 pieces, and serve with a dill pickle.

Makes 2 servings.


----------



## Curt

jawyman said:


> Here is the real deal.
> 
> *Cheese Steak Sandwich Recipe*
> 
> 2 tablespoons vegetable oil
> 2 medium onions, sliced as thin as possible and rings separated
> 1/2 cup sliced mushrooms
> 12 ounces chipped steak (thin sliced eye of round, rib eye, or sirloin tip roast)*
> Salt and coarsely ground black pepper
> Cheese Whiz or provolone cheese slices
> 1 Italian, French or hoagie roll
> Dill pickle spears
> 
> * Freeze steak before sliced. Slice it paper thin.
> 
> In a large frying pan over high heat, add olive oil and heat so that a drop of water will sizzle when you drop it in the oil; lower heat to medium. Add onions and mushrooms, stir and cook until mushrooms darken and onions start to look transparent. Add steak slices and cook for 3 minutes or until meat lightly browns. Add salt and pepper to taste.
> 
> Heap cooked meat mixture in a long pile across pan, Lay cheese slices over meat until melted. If using Cheese Whiz, melt in a double boiler or in the microwave.
> 
> Slice bread lengthwise. Using a spatula, scoop meat mixture and cheese and lay on bread with cheese on top. If using melted Cheese Whiz, ladle it on top. slice sandwich into 2 or 4 pieces, and serve with a dill pickle.
> 
> Makes 2 servings.



Yes, please!
Remember, I'm an invalid.


----------



## Rich Koster

jawyman said:


> Here is the real deal.
> 
> *Cheese Steak Sandwich Recipe*
> 
> 2 tablespoons vegetable oil
> 2 medium onions, sliced as thin as possible and rings separated
> 1/2 cup sliced mushrooms
> 12 ounces chipped steak (thin sliced eye of round, rib eye, or sirloin tip roast)*
> Salt and coarsely ground black pepper
> Cheese Whiz or provolone cheese slices
> 1 Italian, French or hoagie roll
> Dill pickle spears
> 
> * Freeze steak before sliced. Slice it paper thin.
> 
> In a large frying pan over high heat, add olive oil and heat so that a drop of water will sizzle when you drop it in the oil; lower heat to medium. Add onions and mushrooms, stir and cook until mushrooms darken and onions start to look transparent. Add steak slices and cook for 3 minutes or until meat lightly browns. Add salt and pepper to taste.
> 
> Heap cooked meat mixture in a long pile across pan, Lay cheese slices over meat until melted. If using Cheese Whiz, melt in a double boiler or in the microwave.
> 
> Slice bread lengthwise. Using a spatula, scoop meat mixture and cheese and lay on bread with cheese on top. If using melted Cheese Whiz, ladle it on top. slice sandwich into 2 or 4 pieces, and serve with a dill pickle.
> 
> Makes 2 servings.



 I also add a dash of Worcestershire while sauteing the onions


----------



## Scott1

I had an official version at "Jim's" in Philadelphia.

The bread was very, very thin, had much air in it, not much bulk. The meat serving medium large.

I'm thinking there might be a better bread to serve these on- what are your favorites, and is the bread intended to be a significant part of the "cheesesteak?"


----------



## Mushroom

Only provolone works with a cheesesteak. Sub roll. Fried onions (as above). Mushrooms possibly. Red and yellow peppers to taste. Deli mustard. Artery clogging delight!


----------



## Reformed Thomist

Green peppers, onions, and BBQ sauce.


----------



## jawyman

Rich Koster said:


> jawyman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the real deal.
> 
> *Cheese Steak Sandwich Recipe*
> 
> 2 tablespoons vegetable oil
> 2 medium onions, sliced as thin as possible and rings separated
> 1/2 cup sliced mushrooms
> 12 ounces chipped steak (thin sliced eye of round, rib eye, or sirloin tip roast)*
> Salt and coarsely ground black pepper
> Cheese Whiz or provolone cheese slices
> 1 Italian, French or hoagie roll
> Dill pickle spears
> 
> * Freeze steak before sliced. Slice it paper thin.
> 
> In a large frying pan over high heat, add olive oil and heat so that a drop of water will sizzle when you drop it in the oil; lower heat to medium. Add onions and mushrooms, stir and cook until mushrooms darken and onions start to look transparent. Add steak slices and cook for 3 minutes or until meat lightly browns. Add salt and pepper to taste.
> 
> Heap cooked meat mixture in a long pile across pan, Lay cheese slices over meat until melted. If using Cheese Whiz, melt in a double boiler or in the microwave.
> 
> Slice bread lengthwise. Using a spatula, scoop meat mixture and cheese and lay on bread with cheese on top. If using melted Cheese Whiz, ladle it on top. slice sandwich into 2 or 4 pieces, and serve with a dill pickle.
> 
> Makes 2 servings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also add a dash of Worcestershire while sauteing the onions
Click to expand...


The Worcestershire would be an interesting flavour twist. Perhaps I'll try that. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Semper Fidelis

I visited a friend in Philly earlier this year. One of the things some folks from that area do is cook the meat with Provolone and Cheese Whiz (obviously in additon to onions and other things to season). It's really good.

http://money.cnn.com/magazines/fsb/fsb_archive/2003/06/01/346418/index.htm

I guess Pat's was the first to introduce Cheese Whiz as a topping.


----------



## Kevin

Pat IS the Cheese Steak King!


----------



## Webservant

My teeth.


----------



## Susanna

feta & olives

or 

chutney (blueberry & yellow peppers, maybe) or cranberry ... any kind of fruit

or 

chickpeas & curry 

or 

marsala mushrooms, butter and lawry's season salt (yikes)


----------



## Herald

Steak
Cheese Whiz
Onions

'dats it.


----------

